# Port Said Coaling Islands



## IAn Burns (Oct 2, 2013)

There were three prominent man made islands, used primarily for coaling, located just south of the Suez Canal entrance at Port Said.

They appear in early images and maps - pre WW1 - of Port Said and in aerial photos taken in 1956. They no longer exist.

Does anyone know when they were removed?


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

After the Suez Crisis in 1956, the canal closed for five months. Egypt had sunk block-ships in Port Said harbour and the canal. After salvage work was completed the canal reopened in April 1957. Under Egyptian management in the form of the Suez Canal Authority over the next decade, the canal was widened and deepened to accommodate supertankers.

I would imagine the coaling islands were removed during this period.

Port Said next became a battleground in the Six Day War in June 1967


----------

